# Retired young and love it!



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, "young" is a bit of a relative term, but 42 is sorta young 

Here's a picture from today. We retired to a 53 acre farm in south east WV.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful. Congrats on retiring early!


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

Compared to me you are a pup! Beautiful farm... Enjoy it and your retirement!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful farm!

Are you totally retired, or starting a second career?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh my goodness! What a beautiful place. Congratulations.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats looks like heaven. Im jealous & I dont even know you!

Congratulations!!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations on both your early retirement and move to such a peaceful lovely homestead! May you be blessed


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm more or less "totally" retired. I do part-time work flying our local EMS helicopter when they are short-handed. Gets me off the mountain a couple time a month and makes my wife happy because I shave.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Stunning, absolutely stunning. Oh and congrats on the early retirement too...LOL

More pics please..


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Brooks WV said:


> Gets me off the mountain a couple time a month and makes my wife happy because I shave.


LOL I can relate to that.... 

Since DH retired the only time I can get him to really trim up his hair and beard is when the holidays are coming.... *sigh*

Your place is beautiful!


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh, WOW! What a beautiful photo. Enjoy your retirement. DH & I dream of retiring early but I think it's only a dream.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Pretty place and pretty Fall pictures. Enjoy it!


----------



## mikec4193 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi BrooksWV

That picture looks awesome. Kinda like heaven to me and I am not even a mountain kind of guy. So whats the trick to retiring at 42???. I am almost 51 and I am looking at another 6years before the number$$$ look right. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

MikeC


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Brooks WV said:


> I'm more or less "totally" retired. I do part-time work flying our local EMS helicopter when they are short-handed. Gets me off the mountain a couple time a month and makes my wife happy because I shave.


:rotfl: That shaving thing gets us all, even the single ones.

I only shave if I got a date or have to go to town to handle in person chores where appearance is a factor which figures out to between two or three days in a row if things are in salty dog mode to once every couple of weeks.

A neighbor who see me in scraggly mode sometimes will tell me its time to bush hog my jaw because I'm looking like Pappy on the Popeye cartoon. ound:


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I retired at 50 & have enjoyed it , too. Beautiful picture.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Beautiful place. I have a small farm with a big pond down in the valley. Never lived there though, used it as a getaway type, hunting retreat and the fruit trees. My dream was the off grid cabin in the mountains but health has forced me into town for now. My plan was 58 but early retirement was forced, started at 55....James


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Off-grid living takes a bit of getting used to! We thought about it, but decided we'd stay connected. We have an electric bill that runs about $50-60/mo and our 500 gallon propane tank gets filled every year and a half, whether it needs it of not. 

Sometimes the best thing for your health is getting out of town and enjoying nature.


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

Retired at 43..very well done. I am 38 and when I think about all of the money I have wasted over the last 10 years it makes me sick. The downturn in the economy was good for me and really made me take a look at how I was living my life and made me set some goals. I am planning to retire at age 50 if everything goes well. I invest heavily and am pretty self sufficient and frugal so that helps. Good luck in your retirement and thanks for posting about it here. Anytime I see something like that it just inspires me to keep doing what I am doing.


----------

